# Books on the Love of God



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 20, 2011)

I would like to dig deep on this subject and know what our early church fathers thought concerning the love of God. Also, what did the Puritans think? Modern books go as well. 

By the way, has anyone here read D.A. Carson's "The Difficult Doctrine of the Love of God?" I just ran across the book when I was searching the web on the subject in question.

I would also like to know how common it is among Reformers to split the love of God, or love in general, into a love of benevolence and a love of complacency.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 20, 2011)

I would highly recommend D.A. Carson's _The Difficult Doctrine of the Love of God_. I had to pay for my copy, but you can get it free here.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 20, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> but you can get it free here.



Thanks for this link! I had this on my "to buy" list - now there will be room for something else


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 20, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> I would highly recommend D.A. Carson's _The Difficult Doctrine of the Love of God_. I had to pay for my copy, but you can get it free here.


 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you wind up buying Turretin? He deals very well with the love of God in his _Institutes_.


----------

